# Can you use vinegar in a front load washing machine?



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've been doing a lot of research lately on front loaders and in one place I saw someone mention that you cannot use vinegar in a front loading machine. The reason was given that it will mess up some of the machine's sensors. Can this be true? I have never heard of this! I usually use vinegar in place of fabric softener in my top loading machine now and want to continue to use it in my new front loader. I've never seen this restriction mentioned here on mdc and that is where I got the idea to use it in the first place.

Please tell me you use vinegar in a front loader without ruining its sensors or messing it up somehow!









tia


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Huh, I've never heard of that... I use it occasionally in the bleach compartment of my front loader.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Front loaders are the norm here in Europe and people do use vinegar a lot, in fact it is often recommended by washing machine manufacturers to clear out any limescale deposits!


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope it is okay because I use it in mine all the time!


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

I use it for every load in the fabric softener dispenser and have not had any issues.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Huh. I've never heard that. My front loaders are 4 years old and I put vinegar in the fabric softener dispenser every load. No problems with my sensors at all, and I'm pretty much a home appliance maintenance/repair ninja.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for your replies. Very comforting to know! The whole concept of the front loader machine is new to me and I am trying to learn a lot in a short amount of time. I cannot find the link again where vinegar is mentioned as a no-no. I have been at the computer researching around the clock and have about a bazillion links that I've been reading. Burn-out stage! lol!

Anyway, thanks again! I have every intention to continue using vinegar in the rinse cycle now!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetcheeks* 
I use it for every load in the fabric softener dispenser and have not had any issues.


----------



## jrpbrown1 (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Huh, I've never heard of that... I use it occasionally in the bleach compartment of my front loader.

Same here. I find that if I put it in the fabric softener compartment I can still smell the vinegar when the clothes come out.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

i have a newer (2008) whirlpool and it says right in the manual that i should use vinegar in the fabric softener dispenser periodically to help with mineral deposits.
i think you got bunk info, i know you cant use dish soap in front loaders because it can break the sensors, but they say to use vinegar to cut the suds if you accidentally put dish soap in there.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jackies Ladybug* 
i have a newer (2008) whirlpool and it says right in the manual that i should use vinegar in the fabric softener dispenser periodically to help with mineral deposits.
i think you got bunk info, i know you cant use dish soap in front loaders because it can break the sensors, but they say to use vinegar to cut the suds if you accidentally put dish soap in there.

Thanks for this info! Very good to know!!


----------



## brogansmomma (Jan 4, 2006)

I use it in mine all the time. I can't stand the smell of fabric softener anymore, even diluted 75% with water.


----------

